How to tell what font is on a webpage? - plg
======
potatosoup
Actually quite easy. In Chrome, right-click, "Inspect," click "Computed" and
click "show all." Then, scroll down to "font-family."

~~~
plg
thanks!

------
outlog
[http://fontface.ninja](http://fontface.ninja) \- easy to use browser
extension - enable it and hover the text you want to see the font of.

~~~
plg
Awesome thanks!

------
tantalor
In general it is not possible, because your system can replace the font face
specified by CSS with something else, and the browser doesn't know. For
example, what font is used for "font-family: serif"? Fontface Ninja doesn't
know.

In these cases you can sample the font and analyze it with something like
_WhatTheFont!_ or _Font Matcherator_.

[https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/](https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/)

[https://www.fontspring.com/matcherator](https://www.fontspring.com/matcherator)

------
plg
Is there a way beyond combing through and parsing endless CSS files?

